# Odyssea Slim Series - LED Light Review



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Welcome to my review of the Odyssea Slim Series light review, this particular review is going to be for the Slim X1200 model, which is the 120cm or 48” version. From everything I could see in my research leading up to my purchase, this light is the same unit as the Chihiros A Series lights, rebranded to Odyssea.

*Please note* This light was NOT provided for me by anyone, I purchased this light with my own money, and I wanted to share my thoughts on what seems like a great bargain. Read on to find out!

I was able to find loads of information on the Chihiros A seres lights, as they are quite popular, but I really couldn’t find anything on these rebranded Odyssea lights, so I decided to grab one and be the gunea pig. 

I picked mine up form “Top Dog Sellers” on Ebay, who I have purchased a lot of equipment from before, so I was quite comfortable buying from them, I have even done a couple returns with them and they are always a pleasure to work with. I purchased the light for $49 and with free shipping. It came in just a couple days and shipped in it’s retail packaging. Top Dog Sellers only offers this light in 36” and 48” lengths at the time of writing this review.











Here you can see how the light was shipped, like I mentioned it shipped in its retail packaging with a shipping label slapped on the side of it.








https://i.imgur.com/KfCm9pG.jpg[img]
[img]https://i.imgur.com/PeVKfY4.jpg











From there you slide the light out from the box, and it is encased in another cardboard box to protect it.











Inside THAT box, you find the light itself wrapped in bubble wrap, along with the power supply and accessories.











From there I wanted to move on to the “assembly" of the light. Here you can see the inline dimmer is put between the power supply and the light itself and has these neat screw connectors. 











From there we can see the dimmer itself, I’ll talk more about that later on.











The power supply is pretty big and bulky, but appears to be good quality.











The light came with two sets of mounting hardware, these short single piece wire feet and a set of hangars that get the light quite high up.











Here are pictures showing the dimension of the light, I like that its pretty close to actually 48”. I have ordered other 48” fixtures and they were more like 45”.



















Here we can see the LEDs themselves, You can see the light temperature is quite cool. It is rated at 10,000K on the ebay listing, but it doesn't look to be that cool to me. I think its closer to 8000K. While I typically prefer a light around 6,500k, I will be using this for an Iwagumi scape, so I think the color temp will work out. 



















A closer look of the wire mounting feet




























The second set of wire “hangars” that gets the light up much higher. It is adjustable, pictures is about as high as you could get it. I think it looks pretty neat, getting it up this high would be great for shallow tanks.



























Like I mentioned this light has an included dimmer which has 11 different settings. Additionally, the light is a little brighter with the dimmer removed entirely than the dimmer on its max setting. So really you have 12 different settings with this light; No dimmer & dimmer 1-11.

I took PAR readings of the light at different heights and all the different brightness settings and made this chart.
**Please Note, I used a light meter that measures lumens/lux, and divided each result by 70, which gives you a rough estimate of PAR. It’s better than eyeballing it, but is by no means super accurate**
For example, If my meter read 1,105 lumens, that would be 17.8 PAR. Again, this is by no means a replacement for a proper PAR meter, but it gets you in the ballpark. I have used this method to dial in the light for all my tanks and have always had success. This method was suggested to me by Hoppy himself.

I hooked the light up to my meter, here is a list of power usage at each brightness setting:

No Dimmer: 46W
11 setting: 45W
10 setting: 36W
9 setting: 33W
8 setting: 30W
7 setting: 27W
6 setting: 24W
5 setting: 22W
4 setting: 19W
3 setting: 16W
2 setting: 13W
1 setting: 11W

Here is the chart (yes it took a long time to make)









So that's my review! Thank you for reading! I think this is a great light, Its built really well and seems to put out a lot of light. I will update this review in the future if anything changes!


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow thank you for the review! I just purchased a DA FSPEC from the same seller for an upcoming 75 tank...I almost think this should have been the light of choice.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

varanidguy said:


> Wow thank you for the review! I just purchased a DA FSPEC from the same seller for an upcoming 75 tank...I almost think this should have been the light of choice.


I was looking at that light too... But it didn't have a dimmer. I find that to be quite a limiting feature...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> I was looking at that light too... But it didn't have a dimmer. I find that to be quite a limiting feature...


*LED Dimmer Timer Module for Beamswork Aquarium Light used with EA DA series*


> LED Timer Module Add On
> This add on dimmer and timer module will allow you to program the on and off times for Mode 1 and Mode 2. User can set the intensity for each mode in increments of 10%. Timer module can also power on and off manually.
> Only works with pre-wired Beamswork, Green Element, and Odyssea fixtures.
> NOT compatible with Beamswork ET series fixtures.
> This listing is for 1 timer module. Certain fixtures may require two timer modules.


$15 add on.. for those w/ the timer port..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

An inline dimmer with ramping (no locking / screwon connectors though generally) is also only like 10-15$


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

Any updates on how you like the light?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

markf said:


> Any updates on how you like the light?


I haven't actually set up the tank it's going on yet.

Will update this thread when I do


----------

